# Us renal (kidneys)



## tmorehart (Dec 14, 2011)

Is it appropriate to bill LT and RT for renal ultrasound when it is performed on both kidneys or should I only use 76775 with a modifier -50? Or does the 76775 already cover both kidneys?


----------



## ajs (Dec 14, 2011)

tmorehart said:


> Is it appropriate to bill LT and RT for renal ultrasound when it is performed on both kidneys or should I only use 76775 with a modifier -50? Or does the 76775 already cover both kidneys?



The description for 76775 says it is to be used when only 1 organ is visualized.  If it was truly a limited exam of each kidney, I would bill 76775 and 76775-59.  The bilateral modifier is not allowed, nor is the LT and RT with this code.  So to indicate two separate scans of individual organs you would need to use the 59 modifier.  I would be sure the documentation did not support the 76770 which is the complete scan since both kidneys were viewed.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 14, 2011)

ajs said:


> The description for 76775 says it is to be used when only 1 organ is visualized.  If it was truly a limited exam of each kidney, I would bill 76775 and 76775-59.  The bilateral modifier is not allowed, nor is the LT and RT with this code.  So to indicate two separate scans of individual organs you would need to use the 59 modifier.  I would be sure the documentation did not support the 76770 which is the complete scan since both kidneys were viewed.



No, this is incorrect.  
76775 can only be coded once.  The descriptor does not say "one organ".  A complete retroperitoneal exam has a very specific list of required elements.  If you do anything less, then you code 76775.  
Bilateral renals (if that's all you do) is just 76775, not 76775 x 2 (either with -50 or with RT and LT or -59). 
Bilateral renals and bladder can  be coded 76770 if the documented clinical indication is urinary tract pathology. 
Renals can also be done as part of an abdominal ultrasound (76700 or 76705), but again, you would not code 76705 x 2 if both renals were imaged.  
See Clinical Examples in Radiology, Winter 2005 and ACR Ultrasound Coding User's Guide


----------



## nelsong5 (Jan 28, 2012)

If an ultrasound of both kidneys is done then you should bill 76775 alone. 

If its performed on the left or right kidney alone you report 76775-52 which means the service was reduced. For codes 76775 RT, LT and/or 50 modifier do not apply. 

You could also use the 76705 but insurance companies pay less for this code in comparison to 76775. 

Never bill 76700 and/or 76770 unless all the components of the codes are meet. Here they are:

For 76700 , the technician should perform and the radiologist should read Doppler imaging of the liver, gall bladder, common bile duct, pancreas, spleen, kidneys, the upper abdominal 	 aorta and inferior vena cava.

For 76770, the technician should perform and the radiologist should read Doppler imaging of the kidneys, abdominal aorta, common iliac artery origins, and inferior vena cava. 

Hope this helps


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 28, 2012)

tmorehart said:


> Is it appropriate to bill LT and RT for renal ultrasound when it is performed on both kidneys or should I only use 76775 with a modifier -50? Or does the 76775 already cover both kidneys?



Found this: http://www.supercoder.com/forum/topic/bilateral-kidney-limited-ultrasound
Sounded reliable, but I'd double check with the payer - that kind of stuff has a tendency to vary a LOT between Medicare, Medicaid, and Commercial payers.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jan 30, 2012)

i'd go with 76775 once only.


----------

